# Kann Lindsay Lohan den Entzug nicht bezahlen?



## Mandalorianer (23 Okt. 2010)

*Schuldenfalle Drogenklinik

Kann Lindsay Lohan den Entzug nicht bezahlen? 
 ​*
Kein Knast, dafür zurück in die Entzugsklinik: Jetzt hat Lindsay Lohan (24) Angst, bankrott zu gehen – denn auf richterliche Anordnung muss sie bis zum 3. Januar 2011 in der Klinik bleiben.

„Sie deutete an, sie könne das Entzugsprogramm nicht bezahlen und müsste dringend wieder arbeiten“, hält der Gerichtsschreiber im Anhörungsprotokoll des gestrigen Gerichtstermin fest.

Ist Lohan wirklich in der Schuldenfalle, oder wollte sie so nur einem weiteren Aufenthalt im Entzug entgehen?

Im November sollte sie eigentlich in der Rolle des US-Pornostars Linda Lovelace für den Film „Inferno“ vor der Kamera stehen. Doch diesen Termin kann Lohan nun nicht mehr einhalten.

Geht ihr jetzt der Film-Job flöten? Nein! „Wir werden sie nicht ersetzen“, sagte Regisseur Matthew Wilder dem US-Blatt „Daily News“. Der Filmemacher verschiebt seine Produktion.

Bei Lohans eigener Modekollektion „6126“ sieht es schlechter aus. „Die Angeklagte gab an, dass ihre Modelinie kurz vor dem Aus steht, da sie die Produkte nicht selbst überwachen kann“, steht im Gerichtsprotokoll. Und das stimmt auch. Immerhin werden die Lohan-Klamotten im Internet zu Ramsch-Preisen verkauft. Die Website „Gilt.com“ bietet die Produkte sogar zum Ausverkauf mit 60 Prozent Preisnachlass an.

Richter Elden Fox ließ sich bei der gestrigen Anhörung dennoch nicht erweichen und schickte Lohan zurück in den Entzug: „Sie sind eine Süchtige. Ich hoffe, Sie verstehen das. Sie werden dort auch Neujahr verbringen. Dafür gibt es einen Grund.“

Am 25. Februar 2011 muss Lindsay Lohan nun erneut vor Gericht erscheinen.


Lohan war im Juli wegen Drogendelikten zu jeweils 90 Tagen Haft im Frauengefängnis von Lynwood und einer Entzugstherapie verurteilt worden. Im August wurde sie nach nur knapp zwei Wochen Haft und drei Wochen Reha entlassen – mit Auflagen. Sie musste sich zweimal pro Woche unangekündigten Drogen- und Alkoholtests unterziehen und an Therapiesitzungen teilnehmen. Mitte September fiel ein Drogentest positiv aus. „Leider habe ich tatsächlich meinen letzten Drogentest verpatzt“, räumte Lohan damals beim Kurznachrichtendienst „Twitter“ ein.


*Also meine Meinung ist... Die Medien schreiben mal wieder Blödsinn
Die Frau hat genug Geld . Diverse Photoshoots ein Film
gedreht dies Jahr sollte erst mal reichen...denk Ich 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (23 Okt. 2010)

Haste wieder was für deine Newsecke abgestaubt!


----------



## schepppern (25 Okt. 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (25 Okt. 2010)

Ich frag mich was die mit dem ganzen Geld gemacht hat, was sie bisher verdient hat


----------



## Khorkie0815 (26 Okt. 2010)

Ich finde es gut und richtig, dass Richter Fox da standhaft bleibt. Immerhin hat sie sich das selbst zuzuschreiben. Bei Otto Normal spielt es ja auch keine Rolle, ob dadurch eventuell die Existenz bzw die lebensnotwendigen Grundlagen (Job etv) auf dem Spiel stehen. 
Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass an der Meldung sogar etwas Wahres deran ist. Dürfte ja nicht der erste Star sein, der sich trotz hoher Einnahmen schnell in den Bankrott geritten hat.


----------

